# Backlash on an Ultra Light Spinning Reel



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I've got an Ultra Light Spinning reel that backlashes with 6 lb. test line. I put the line on by flipping the spool back and forth every 5 cranks, so the line wouldn't twist. I filled the spool to about a 1/8" below the lip of the spool edge. The line is Berkley XL.

I'm guessing that I need to go to 4 lb. test, but thought I'd post this question and see what responses/suggestions I get.

What do you think the problem is with this thing backlashing?

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Here's something I read once....never tried it. Try soaking the filled spool in water....overnight I guess, maybe longer.

May even have to take the line off the spool. Can't remember if it said to do it with line on spool or off.

The line may be holding the "memory" of the spool it came off of which was probably bigger than the reel spool.

If you try it, let us know how it works.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Do not flip the spool back and forth. When you start spooling your reel, if the line starts to twist, flip the spool over once and then continue spooling until your reel is full. If you start spooling your reel and you notice the line is not twisting don't touch the spool because you started spooling correctly. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

might want to try spraying your line with Reel Magic as you are filling your spool. It is suppose to reduce line memory. I always use it and dont have many problems with twisting or backlashing.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

This works for me and doesn't weaken the line. Fill the spool as you normally do, run hot tapwater into a coffee cup until the water is as hot as it can get drop in spool and let it sit until water cools. Take the spool out dry it off good, spray with reel magic if you have some then you will be good to go. It is the memory in the line that causes the problem.
Warning...Do not use boiling water, hot tapwater only.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

you need to spool the line on the reel the way it comes off the spool....or nothing but trouble....I will take the rod and reel outside and walk all the line off the reel down the neighbors yards till the reel is empty, then wind it back on the reel with tension through your fingers....this should get the twist out and help the problem


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

ironman172 said:


> you need to spool the line on the reel the way it comes off the spool....or nothing but trouble....I will take the rod and reel outside and walk all the line off the reel down the neighbors yards till the reel is empty, then wind it back on the reel with tension through your fingers....this should get the twist out and help the problem


Excellent post just what I would suggest doing. I'll even do it once in awhile on a whim just to relieve any doubts. I got a ultralite reel that's a PITA to use because no matter what line size I use, brand, how it's spooled, etc, etc it always screws up on me while out there. Gonna get rid of that reel before i bust that combo out for the year. Also the OP needs to follow what someone previously posted about not turning the spool over once the line's going on the reel correctly. I've never even heard of someone flipping the spool over like that during the respooling process.


----------



## JoeFish (Apr 2, 2011)

I have never had luck filling from the side of the spool. Ever. I always use a pencil or something to go through the center of the line spool, hold that against the carpet with my feet for tension, then wind as usual. It works great for me.
Another cause of twist in a spinning rod is reeling when the drag is letting line out. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I do a LOT of UL spin fishing, and can say that the number 1 way to prevent this is to NOT use a 500 size reel. I use 1000 size reels. The difference in weight between a comparable 500 or 1000 reel is almost nothing, but the 1000 almost always has a larger diameter spool. The smallers spools almost always cause issues with birdsnests and shorter casts. It is also difficult to get a top shelf reel in the 500 size - they usually start at 1000.
[/COLOR] 
For an older reel - that I still use from time to time - and a VERY good price (back in the day), look for a Shimano FX100. I'd consider this the timex of the UL spinning reels.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

sbreech said:


> I do a LOT of UL spin fishing, and can say that the number 1 way to prevent this is to NOT use a 500 size reel. I use 1000 size reels. The difference in weight between a comparable 500 or 1000 reel is almost nothing, but the 1000 almost always has a larger diameter spool. The smallers spools almost always cause issues with birdsnests and shorter casts. It is also difficult to get a top shelf reel in the 500 size - they usually start at 1000.
> [/COLOR]
> For an older reel - that I still use from time to time - and a VERY good price (back in the day), look for a Shimano FX100. I'd consider this the timex of the UL spinning reels.




Wow! Great advice,,, 'cause Id'a said it all! 
#1, Do not set drag too loose, and crank through it! Bad,Bad,Bad.
#2, Shimano's,,, ALL we use for steelhead. IX/ FX 100, 1000, 2000. $8.00 on sale Wallyworld. $15-$18 Ebay to your door
#3, run ALL the line through the grass once in a while.
#4, Off the end of the spool, not the side.
#5, Try braid. If IT twists??? Quit fishing! (just kiddin')

LMAO!! 15 TO 17!!! TIME FOR ANOTHER DRINK!!  HICK!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Bummer!!!

I just lost $5 to my SISTER-IN-LAW!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Gentlemen, thank you for the informative replies. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I second or third the use of Reel Magic. Spray some as you spool up, spray some one the night before you go fishing, and then light spray during usage. It works wonders!

Anoth trick that I use is tie on a 3/8 ounce weight and cast out as far as possible and then reel the line back in under slight tension. Do it a few times to loosen and stretch the loops out.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

there's a lot of good information here. i guess it's whatever works. it is very important to have a full spool, esp. on lite reels. I see this so many times. i can hear someone cast by the whip noise they make, and they can't cast any distance. (not enough line) 4lb works well on all small spools. my lews s1, i have 4 and 6. i do flip the spools, but i don't stop there. the small spools are notorious for line twist. look the the spool the line comes on (quite a difference in size) the hot water is a good idea. I fill mine and i flip the spool, but not by counting. i watch the line. i may crank 10 times, then flip it, then only crank one or two. the line winds up, or it unwinds... you have to pay attention. then i leave them in the hot sun for several days (on the dash). I will also drag them behind the boat with nothing tied on. bare line has a lot of resistance alone. i even used the current below the spillway to take out twist. I wrapped the bare line around stick several times, (loose wraps). then i threw it out with the bail open and let the current pull off 30 yards or so, maybe to the knot. then just let the current take out the twist. I also use a duo-lock and a #1 crane swivel on all my ultralites. the line just has to be used until it takes to the spool


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm just gonna sell the rod & reel, problem solved. I use medium action rods, in 6' or longer lengths and mostly spinning reels, but I've got a couple of baitcasters too.

I figure $20 for the whole thing and I'll put it toward another medium action rod and spinning reel.

There's a gentleman in my area that's retired and he rebuilds reels, refurbishes the rods and resells them at a reasonable price. I'll take this ultralight system to him and do some horsetrading for a medium action set up. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

One of the number one things you can do is after u make a cast,close the bail with ur hand BEFORE u turn the handle.in other words,dont turn the handle to close the bail and start reeling.use ur hand to close it,then start reeling.you can use heavyer line you just cant fill ur spool as full.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

tadluvadd said:


> One of the number one things you can do is after u make a cast,close the bail with ur hand BEFORE u turn the handle.in other words,dont turn the handle to close the bail and start reeling.use ur hand to close it,then start reeling.you can use heavyer line you just cant fill ur spool as full.


i do this out of habit (and necessity) i love my older (unskirted) reels.. as they're smoother at 30 years than some of my other newer ones..


----------

